# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometrist Needed 25-30 hours/week

## DrLHersh5486

*Optometrist needed for private practice in Hammonton, NJ. This practice offers a good patient base of medical and routine eye care. Tuesday and Wednesday from 10-7, Thursday and Friday from 10-3. Competitive salary with PTO, CE and license expense compensation. Salary and hours are negotiable.*


Hammonton Family Eyecare
609-567-7479

----------

